# What have you learned about GSDs since you joined the forum?



## Castlemaid

When I think back to when I first joined the forum, I hardly knew anything about GSDs other that they come in B/T, Solid black, or solid white, and that was about it. Didn't know about different lines, sables, bite-work, nerves, thresholds, the history of the breed, the problems in the breed, the amazing unbelieveable super-human intelligence, desire to please, and willingness to work of the well-bred dogs that are still true to intent of the breed. 

I didn't understand bite-work (I mean, why in the world would someone want an "agressive" dog?) , maybe had heard the word "Schutzhund" once in my life prior to being invited to join a local Schutzhund club, and hence me getting more interested in the breed, had never even laid eyes on a pedigree, nor had any interest in anything pure-bred, because a dog is a dog is a dog, right? 

Didn't understand the issues that separated good breeders from BYB - prior to getting involved in more advanced training with my mutt and prior to reading about the issues of ethical breeding, I would have just as easily bought a dog out of the newspaper, or from a pet shop, not knowing any better. 

Funny looking back how much my attitudes and understandings have changed. Quite the transformation (when I was growing up, I didn't even _like_ dogs!). And much of the change from the last 8 years or so I blame on this forum! 

So let's hear it! How has your view and understanding of GSDs and related areas changed since you have been a member of this forum?


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

Like day and night.

Helped expand my knowledge of shutzhund. Helped me discover raw feeding , and all the various types of GSD , breeders and imports, working lines , showlines. What to look for when getting another GSD in the future. I've learned a lot and still learning. 

Went from a newbie GSD owner to a confident GSD owner

Also learned there are people out there that live thousands of miles away and they share the same love for this breed. 

I will continue to use and participate in this forum for a long time 

(Also some of the members on here are awesome and will message you some great answers to your questions)




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

when i joined the forum all i knew about GSD's (dogs) was how to
train and socialize them. i didn't know there was blk&reds. i've learned
an i'm continuing to learn so much an i thank all of those that have
taught me.


----------



## Galathiel

I have had GSDs for over 35 years, but living in a small city in Texas, I had never been exposed to responsible breeding practices. Every person I knew if they wanted a dog just found a newspaper ad or word of mouth and got a pup. I hadn't heard anything about the different German lines as everything pretty much here is just American lines.

I had heard some vague references to Schutzhund but obviously had never seen it in person and even now I think the closest club is probably 2- 2/12 hours away.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I've absolutely learned a lot since I joined the forum. I knew a good amount coming in, because I was exposed to Schutzhund and the conformation world (have attended tons of local shows with my dad years ago), and my focus was on police dogs and my local canine unit. I knew all the dogs once upon a time. I also have a strong background (and education) in animal care, so I had that coming in in terms of training, care, behaviour, etc... still learning, of course!

Training Hunter in a variety of things, starting the KW German Shepherd club, starting training clubs, and creating the German Shepherd Guide online was sort of the peak of me feeling like I really was involved and informed on the breed. I feel now, like I have a lot to offer the community, and can begin teaching others now.

So much more to learn... it's never-ending. I am training and soon to be competing in more difficult sports, continuing to learn about pedigrees, influential dogs, west german working bloodlines (my passion). I am so grateful to have such wonderful friends to chat with about the GSD... met so many great people here, this forum (despite it's issues and craziness) is very special to me.

Thank you all for learning and growing with me! <3


----------



## Nigel

Ive learned about different lines, BYB vs reputable breeders, the many health concerns and new ways to play and train with my gsds. Lucia, you are the one who helped me look at Zoey's issue with not releasing while playing with the flirt pole, that's been a huge help and changed how we engage in other games/playing, I love the "happy prance" she does when she wins.


----------



## Castlemaid

Thanks Nigel - I have learnt much because of many members who took the time to answer questions and share their knowledge - I try to give a little back. Sometime being an ADMIN is aggravating and frustrating, but in the end, if I can help one person and their dog be happier, it is all worth-while.


----------



## MichaelE

I've learned how scary smart a working line K9 GSD is.


----------



## Courtney

I have an interest in k9 health..specifically for our breed. Not my profession at all but I have learned a lot from members here. Those GSD that have passed away & the members who were kind enough to share details I know has saved others dogs lives.


----------



## Bear L

I learned my puppy is a GSD in sable coat. 

My crazy puppy was in the "normal" range for a GSD. Not an easy puppy but not deranged either. 

The hard crusty spot on my dog's hind legs are just callous. 

That was how little I know.


----------



## Freestep

I continue to learn about genetics, bloodlines, and what particular historical dogs have to offer. I've probably learned more about AmLines than anything else, since I didn't know much about them to begin with. I'm happy to see some AmLine breeders are going for moderation, temperament and working ability.

Wish that the pedigree gurus would post more often, though! That's my only wish for this forum--that the experts continue to post and comment, and do so with frequency.


----------



## shepherdmom

I've learned how very confusing it all is. So many different types so many different methods to train, feed, what can they chew. Duchies and Mals are a different breed but whites are still Shepherds at least in America but not in Germany. I've learned that the definitions of what is a good breeder vary greatly from person to person. I think the thing I find most helpful is the nutrition advice and the information about different shepherd issues like pannus and dm. What I also find amazing is no matter the differences of opinion when someone loses a beloved pet we all come together to sympathize and support.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Even though I adopted Hans from an individual who was "done" with him, I have learned from this forum how to choose a great breeder and how to at least stack the odds in my favor of getting a GSD with a stable temperament and good hips/elbows.

Sometime in the future (may be several years) I would like to have a GSD that I can train to be a well behaved dog, instead of pulling my hair out trying to get rid of bad habits he learned well before I got him. Of course, he wouldn't be the first animal with horrible habits I've had to deal with-such is the nature of rescue.

He has been a challenge for sure, but I owe a lot of thanks to many on this site for their help!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

I started learning all I could about GSDs when I was 10. Unfortunately, I was limited to our very small local library. 

I had to move out of my parents' home to get my first dog, and I was almost done with college and working full time when I got him. 

By the time I found this forum, I had already had my problem child, Frodo, who taught me the most, and I had had Jazzy and Arwen and then Dubya. I had been to classes with Arwen and Dubya from a couple of different trainers. I had lost Arwen and found her -- that experience tought me some stuff as well. I had managed to buy dozens of books, mostly on GSDs and read them.

Since I joined the forum, I have experienced whelping, I have joined a dog club, I have gone to trials and matches, I have trained(and/or trialed) in obedience, rally, agility, herding, cgc, tdi, and conformation, I have filled out my GSD/dog Library with a LOT more training/behavior books, a book on genetics, and Von Stephanitz book. 

I think I have learned a lot since I joined the forum, and have gleaned a lot of good information from the site, some in health, some in training and behavior, some in breeding, and the breed. I have also learned to question everything and make up my own mind whether its vets, trainers, people on the internet. 

This site is one area of learning/understanding other people's management/training/relationships with their dogs. But I have learned tons during this time from my mentor as well, about breeding, showing, health/vet, bloodlines, etc. And I still learn from my trainer who I have bringing dogs to for almost the same amount of time. And my dogs teach me all the time. 

It seems like at different times, different stuff is important. Right now I am learning how to train children to be safe and train dogs and puppies. Maybe some day I will be willing to train adults. I doubt it though. Adults are too aggravating. I marvel at my trainer for not smacking people upside the head during the course of many, many training classes.


----------



## kjdreyer

One of the first things I learned was that my puppy wasn't an insane genetic mutant that wanted to eat me - she was in fact a normal GSD puppy I wasn't exercising enough! 

Since then, this would be a really long post if I listed everything, but I'd like to think overall I've learned to be a better GSD owner. I've also learned that I've learned just the tip of the iceberg! So thank you to everybody, this has been a fun year!


----------



## Audrey

I learned that each dog is a different puzzle. Its a lot easier seeing the whole picture when you have numerous sets of eyes to point things out. This is a great community to bounce ideas off of. I joined because I wanted my dog to have every chance for a successful life but now I see he is fine just the way he is, I am the one who needs the help. LOL
I have learned about flirt poles, rag training, raw vs kibble, keeping my puppy stimulated, vaccinations, worms, teaching reasoning in games, bloodlines, breeder questions to ask, crate training, house breaking, letting him win at tug to boost confidence ( works really well!) socialization, to puppy class or not to puppy class, training, safety in the car, etc..... wow so much!


----------



## GSDourBestFriend

I look into my GS's eyes and I can tell there's a lot of moving parts.

I take it one day at a time with her and try to figure out what she wants when she acts a certain way. It's incredible to watch her every day and I wish I didn't have to work so much so I could spend every waking hour with her. 

But a job means stability and a life for the both of us.


----------



## selzer

I have learned that GSD owners are a breed as varied as the dogs they favor, with some basic characteristics, some common faults, many health concerns, and temperaments all across the spectrum.


----------



## SuperG

I've learned a great amount from some of the members in this forum and because of it, have the best GSD I've ever owned. There are some pretty damned smart people in here and they have helped me out immensely. 

What comes to mind first, is what I have learned regarding the dog's drives and how to use these innate "desires" to the overall benefit of the relationship. I also have raised my expectations of what the breed is capable of, because of savvy trainer's advice and displays of their dog's performance. Even though my bitch is a companion dog, she's the highest performance "pet" I have ever had the privilege of sharing my life with.....


SuperG


----------



## wolfblood

there is a lot to learn from gsd forums.there is already a huge amount of dog related knowledge.almost every situation or problem that a gsd or its owner can have.as i am a junior member so it will take some time to get used to forums.from some of my previous posters i got no replies.just one or two two.i dont know why...but there is still alot to learn and also many questions and things i want to know,,,,,


----------



## Ruger Monster

I have learned quite a bit. Last night I was just telling the BF how I never thought about getting siblings to be a bad thing until I came on here (I had joked when I picked out Ruger than I could take the runt puppy also).

I learned about working line and show line, pano, more about Schutzhund (a friend had his GSD in our local working dog club before I ever got Ruger, and that was the most I'd ever heard about Sh), a larger variety of coloring, saddle and blanket back, different ear "stages" - though Ru never had the wonky ones, their sensitive stomachs, the breed standard sizes, better food options ... the list goes on and on. 

I feel like a much more confident GSD parent now, even though I grew up with one, her care wasn't all on me. I also feel like I have information that can help others when they ask me about him.


----------



## LaRen616

I learned that I am not allowed to use the bathroom by myself.

I learned that they shed like crazy all year long.

I learned that they are an amazing breed.

I learned that I never want to live without one ever again.


----------



## Ryankappel

selzer said:


> I have learned that GSD owners are a breed as varied as the dogs they favor, with some basic characteristics, some common faults, many health concerns, and temperaments all across the spectrum.


^^ Yup.


----------



## Stonevintage

Even though this is my 4th GSD, there are things I'm doing differently because of what I've learned on this site;

1. Food & nutrition - I had no idea how poor the quality of some dog food had become over the years. No more food like Pedigree, Alpo or Purina! Now, I have places like petfoodadvisor to consult thanks to a referral from this site.

2. I learned how to read "Poop", it tells you if you are feeding correctly and if there's something going on that needs to be looked at by a vet.

3. Training - such a help! I would have made so many mistakes had I not learned the basics here about how to "flow" with the pups individual learning ability, how to get that focus and understanding necessary to have a dog actually obey every time regardless if it's in your home or out on a busy street. This pup came out of the chute stubborn and I really needed the help. 

4. Health - I know now how many health problems continue to plague the breed and how fortunate I have been with mine. Every one lived to be over 13 and I pray that my new girl will have a long happy healthy life too.  Also, that HD is not a rapidly progressive death sentence and what to do to protect developing joints. I took it so slow with this pup's first year on exercise that could specifically stress joints (jumping & sharp cut turns). 

I also learned how much peace of mind having pet insurance brings. Vets are crazy expensive these days! Before, there was always the possibility my dog could get an injury or long term illness that I simply couldn't pay for. 

5. And the most important! - It is absolutely wonderful to be able to learn and share experiences here - so many good people who encourage and support in the rough times. Without a doubt, many thousands of dogs lives have been saved here and a few people too!


----------



## wyoung2153

Oh goodness.. the question would be easier answered if it was "what didn't you know before joining the forum?" I was so young when I got Titan.. not that's I'm really that old.. 26 is still vibrant  but I bought Titan when I was 20 and it was the first time I was living by myself. I knew I wanted a dog, but didn't know what. I contemplated a Shibi but there was this litter of awful GSD pups that for whatever reason I went to see. I had the worst idea of them and didn't even think they were good looking dogs. I only had ever seen one in my life and he barked at me every time I walked to school or walked my labs. Lol. but for God knows why... I went to see this litter. I was living in Germany after all.. Fell in love, bought a pup.. and well shoot..... I know nothing. So here I came! And I have become obsessed with researching and reading this forum. I am by no means an expert but everything I know about dogs and behavior and GSDs... truly stemmed from this site. Whether it intrigued me enough to research else where or it was all on here, it started with this site.


----------



## Jax08

I have learned that 50% of their owners are nuts and the other 50% aren't right in the head.


----------



## GypsyGhost

jax08 said:


> i have learned that 50% of their owners are nuts and the other 50% aren't right in the head.


lol.


----------



## Castlemaid

Hmmm, wonder which 50% I fall into?


----------



## Jax08

Just pick a side, Lucia


----------



## Augustine

- Looking at nutrition levels is just as important as looking at ingredients. And finding foods with a right balance of the two takes a fair bit of research.

- You have to be careful when bringing other animals into the house, even if you have a friendly dog. Some have prey issues, other aggression issues, etc. They're not friendly labs that will become instant BFFs with other animals, big or small. (though I'm lucky that Butters has had no issues with any animals to date)

- However, not all GSDs have a crazy prey drive. In fact, some will happily toddle up to small animals and fret over them like a mother hen. It is adorable, yet slightly terrifying when you see a big, doofy GSD trying to clean a little baby chick as gently as possible. Don't worry, though - the worst that'll happen is your GSD will end up drowning the animal's in question in saliva. 

- For a lazy person like me, 1-2 hours of vigorous exercise doesn't go by as quickly as you'd like. lol. But, having a GSD is a great way to get off your butt and get some exercise of your own while getting to have a great time with your dog to boot.

- Never underestimate the landsharking. Never. Even if your dog learns to be gentle, you'll still end up with bruises, bumps, and scrapes not only from their teeth, but from literally every other body part, because it's impossible to avoid some sort of injury (minor or otherwise) when you've got a GSD.

- They're not all as serious as they look. Especially as puppies. Lots of 'em are just as big and goofy as other breeds.

- I now completely understand why GSDs aren't recommend as beginner dogs, and while some places will refuse to let you adopt one if you don't have any experience with them. No matter how much research you do, how much time, money, and resources you may have, they take a great deal of dedication to raise properly. It's doable, of course, but now after actually having had a GSD pup, I can safely say that any future situations are going to be MUCH easier to handle.

- Health issues. Even if your dog is pretty healthy, chances are they might still have some minor issues, e.g. allergies, sensitive stomach, etc. 

- According to my vet, runt of the litter + GSD = born to be a finicky eater? I'm not sure if GSDs are more prone to picky eater than others, but oh well. lol

- They are chew monsters. Seriously. Butters isn't rough, but she has a major oral fixation and goes through treats/chews/toys like they're made out of paper. Those big ol' adult teeth aren't just for show.

- You will never be able to pee in peace again. Or eat. Or watch TV. Or cook. Or _exist_. They're like overbearing parents and you're their mischievous toddler who they refuse to let out of their sight.


----------



## Benny Boo's Mommy

I love these forums! The main thing I've learned is that I have a lot to learn and even when I think I have figured something out, there's probably someone with better insight that I can learn from.

I have only been a GSD owner for almost two years (two years this October). My dog is 2.5 years old. We fished him out of the pound back in Oct 2013. Since then I've been learning as I go--from how to feed a dog in a health crisis (starved/sick), to dealing with "recent rescue" separation anxiety and ongoing training questions. I've lurked more than I've posted, although I've definitely had my times of plastering the boards with questions and comments.  I've also learned about the different varieties of GSDs and become familiar with the perspectives behind each point of view.

Just in the past few days I've been delving into temperament aspects, learning what's a drive and what's a threshold and good nerves. Found out along the way that what I first thought was some kind of anxiety/nerves is actually my dog just needing more training and me letting him get away with it!

The forums are just a great place for first-time dog owners/ first-time GSD owners like me (Yes, got a GSD as my first dog--I like a challenge!). I hope one day I'll be able to help out some other new person with answers that give confidence to that new owner. I know one thing I've gotten from the forums is confidence. 

My dog Ben has benefited enormously from the advice I get here. Haha, this is the forum where I found the recipe for the "satin balls" he loved so much when we first were getting his weight up to normal. (Do a search...it's on a thread somewhere.)

Awesome people here! I'll never leave!


----------



## MamaofLEO

kjdreyer said:


> One of the first things I learned was that my puppy wasn't an insane genetic mutant that wanted to eat me - she was in fact a normal GSD puppy I wasn't exercising enough!
> 
> Since then, this would be a really long post if I listed everything, but I'd like to think overall I've learned to be a better GSD owner. I've also learned that I've learned just the tip of the iceberg! So thank you to everybody, this has been a fun year!


Ditto. :laugh:


----------



## familydag5

I could go on and on about all that I have learned here but most importantly this is where I found my breeder and therefore my Loki and for that I am forever grateful!


----------



## ILoveBella478

familydag5 said:


> I could go on and on about all that I have learned here but most importantly this is where I found my breeder and therefore my Loki and for that I am forever grateful!


What's your breeder name ?


----------



## Moriah

I have learned that I don't have pictures to show of my grandchildren, but I will be happy to show lots of pictures of my GSD on my phone. Any friend or co-worker who hasn't seen me for a while has the same question, "How's Simon?" When I told my closest friend that I was getting a GSD, she immediately said she was afraid of them. Now, she adores Simon  She played tug one day with him and was so impressed with his manners  (i.e., he didn't bite her)


----------



## familydag5

ILoveBella, Bill Kulla in Illinois is my breeder, Boy is Loki's sire, Moxie the dam. Loki is everything I had hoped for and more .


----------

